# How many different dog breeds have you owned-including childhood.



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What breeds including mixes have you owned including the one's that you grew up around as a child? We had many dogs when I was growing up. Here is my list as far as I can remember including my current dogs.

Chow-Chow 
2 GSD's
Old English Sheep Dog
Husky
Doberman
Chocolate Lab
Poodle mixed breed
Terrier mixed
Lab Mix


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

My mom has pretty severe animal allergies, so we only had a retired greyhound as a kid. 

We had a Keeshond when our kids were little until we lost him due to age. 

Now we have Eva, GSD/chow mix.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

We always had dogs and cats as kids, our first one was a border collie mix, a gsd mix, a couple of labs (my sister was/is into the labs), but always had a gsd with those other dogs. 

Now I have two aussies and my gsd girlie


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Lab
Hound/Shepherd mix (or something, rescue mutt)
NS Duck Toller
Rotti/Lab mix
German Shepherd x3


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

As a little kid we had Pekes as family dogs. My sister got a collie when she was about 12 and I got a cocker with I was 12.

As an adult I've had (in addition to the cocker mentioned above) an Old English Sheepdog, a mutt and the rest have been GSDs (of the 14 GSDs, 10 are at the Bridge).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Wow lets see if I can remember all of them (in order) Parents divorced when I was 2 so I kind of had 2 homes. 
Moms house:
Irish setter
GSD
Grandparents house (aka "the farm"):
2 Belgian Shepherds
Lab
Beagle
Numerous mixes that my aunt used to bring home
On my own:
Mix
Husky (found as a stray)
Doberman
Mix
2 GSD's
2 Shiloh Shepherds
WGSD


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

arycrest said:


> As a little kid we had Pekes as family dogs. My sister got a collie when she was about 12 and I got a cocker with I was 12.
> 
> As an adult I've had (in addition to the cocker mentioned above) an Old English Sheepdog, a mutt and the rest have been GSDs (of the 14 GSDs, 10 are at the Bridge).


What did you think of your Old English Sheepdog? I loved mine when I was a kid! I have nothing but fond memories of that dog...until my parents gave him away to some people on a farm because they said he needed a bigger yard than our fenced in one in the city.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Only ever had German Shepherds.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not too many.

Cocker spaniels
A GSD/Husky mix, he didn't last long...my parents were unprepared for a big dog
Poodles

As an adult, just my little sheltie, Duchess, and now Shasta.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Past:
Rascal--Toy Poodle (had for a year or two before we had to move to a place that didn't allow dogs, childhood pet)
Cookie--German Shepherd Dog (had for nearly ten years, childhood pet)

We bought Rascal from one of my grandmothers, but had to place him in a shelter when we had to move to an apartment that did not allow dogs.
I was thrilled with Cookie, my stepdad's/grandmother's dog, as what I wanted most was to just have a dog again. So many fond memories of the old girl. Eventually she became my dog and I cared for her until her recent death.

Present:
Gray Dawn Treader--Papillon/Shetland Sheepdog mix (does he count as a childhood pet since I got him in my mid teens?)

I miss having a German Shepherd.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I grew up with English Setters, but they were my dad's hunting dogs, not really pets per se. But us kids enjoyed giving them baths and playing their version of fetch...they'd get the ball, bring it back to you, but unless you were my dad, you had a snowball's chance in hades at getting it back.

We lived among farms, so there were always dogs that had been dumped by their owners finding their way to our house. They usually stayed a week or two until my dad could find them a home. Many times the dogs were Heinz 57 mixes, but we also had a couple collies, an Irish setter, a couple golden retrievers and a lab.

We didn't have an indoor dog until my brother brought home a husky puppy her bought at a pet store in State College while up there in college. I wasn't technically living at home at that time, but I was home enough to help raise her.

I got my first gsd about six months later...


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I've had:
5 Border Collies-All working dogs but one who had to be rehomed due to sheep killing
1 Shetland sheepdog-pet/working dog
1 Border collie/rough collie mix-Just a pet, couldn't herd sheep to save his life. 
1 Whippet/bulldog mix-a really quite ugly pet. 
1 Lab spaniel mix-a great little hunting dog
1 GSD-Pet


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> What did you think of your Old English Sheepdog? I loved mine when I was a kid! I have nothing but fond memories of that dog...until my parents gave him away to some people on a farm because they said he needed a bigger yard than our fenced in one in the city.


I loved Abbey my OES except for the grooming ... even keeping her trimmed, was a pain in the rear. Despite her cute looks she was a tough dog, much more difficult to handle than the GSDs. 

I also used to baby sit for a couple males Abbey's breeder had, Benny & one whose name I forget and they were easier to live with than Abbey, but still not as willing to please as the GSDs are.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Purebreds:
Golden Retriever
Chinese Shar-Pei
Basset Hound
Shih Tzu
German Shepherds

Mixed breeds:
Poodle/Cocker/Terrier?
Beagle/?? (mutt)
Aussie/Cattle Dog?
Rat Terrier/Boston or Staffy Bull?
Lab/Boxer? 

I am including my foster dogs too here. 
I also had regular contact with a lot of other breeds when I was a kid/teen because I used to pet sit at my house and also did dog walking.



Germanshepherdlova said:


> What did you think of your Old English Sheepdog? I loved mine when I was a kid! I have nothing but fond memories of that dog...until my parents gave him away to some people on a farm because they said he needed a bigger yard than our fenced in one in the city.


My neighbor had a Sheepdog when I was a kid... He was a great dog, although they did not really train him or anything.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Grandparents:
3 Poodle Mixes
1 Greyhound
1 ****zu
1 OLD heinz dog

(All Given Away by my mother and her ex husband.)
1 German Shepherd/Rottweiler Mix ( I LOVED this dog. I wanted to kill them when they gave him away to some random kid at a park.)
1 Chihuahua
1 Boxer

Moms Dog:
1 Flat Coated Retriever

Roomates Dogs:
1 German Shepherd
1 Blue Heeler

Brothers Dogs:
Blue Heeler/German Shepherd Mix
German Shepherd/Pit Mix

My Dogs!
2 German Shepherds


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Big animal lover here so there have been a bunch:

Childhood:
black lab
beagle 
poodle
yorkie poo

Adulthood:
dalmatians(2 sisters)
min pins (we've had three in all)
Chesapeake Bay Retriever
numerous mixed breeds
GSDs


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

As a kid: Susie - Mixed, Tonya - Golden Retriever, & Princess - GSD

As an adult: Phoebe - GSD, Melissa - GSD/mix, Sophie - Beagle, Mancha - 
American Eskimo/Australian Cattle Dog mix, Lola - Beagle & Gertie - GSD.

It was fun thinking back. As a kid our GSD was really considered my dog so that was the start.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Growing Up:
As a child an Irish Setter, my dad's bird dog, lived to 14
As a teen an Irish Setter, more my dad's companion vs his bird dog, lived to 14
one really ugly mutt that no one liked in between the two irish setters
**** Hound - Dad's hunting dog, lived to 14
**** Hound and Irish Setter cross, not sure when this one passed 

Myself
Mini Schnauser - rehomed - wrong dog for us
English Setter - loved that dog and lived to 14, still miss her
GSD - love this dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

beagle
border collie mix?
Samoyed
GSD

Loved them all. Great dogs!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrier mix
Cocker Spaniel
Golden Retriever
German Shepherd/Husky mix
Shiloh Shepherd
My Shepherds were by far the smartest!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Childhood:
GSD-show dogs
Siberian Husky-show dogs
Great Dane-pet
Poodle-pet
Irish Setter-show dogs


Adult:
Akita-show dog
Rhodesian Ridgeback-pet
Lab/Rottie-pet
GSD-hobby stuff/pets
Rottweiler-pet
Australian Shepherd-pet
Pug-pet

I don't know how to list the fosters I have had over these past years. The majority have been herding breeds or sporting breeds, but there have been a few purebred anomalies, and a fair number of mixes, too. There was a male Chesapeake Bay Retriever that was a loooong term foster.
Sheilah


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

In order;
2 Collies
English Setter
5 GSD's
Golden Retriever
Chocolate Lab


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> Grandparents:
> 3 Poodle Mixes
> 1 Greyhound
> 1 ****zu
> ...


I know how you feel, I went through my parents giving away dogs that I had grown to love more times than I care to admit. :hug:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Pure Breed:
Doxie
Rottie
Dobe
Lab
GSD

Mixed:
WV Brown Dog
Poodle Mix
Doxie Mix
Rat Terrier Mix
GSD/Husky
Fox Terrier Mix


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Childhood:
Collie
Beagle Mix
German Shorthaired Pointer
Mini Dachshund Mix
GSD (two)

Adult:
GSD (several)
Pit Mix
GSD Mix
Sheltie Mix
Poodle (older rescue)
JTR
Lab (for a short period)
Aussie (several)
Mini Dachshund (several)
Golden Retriever


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Dane (don't remember him though, he died when I was a toddler)
Irish Setter
Dobe mix
Rough Collie
GSDs
Belgian Sheepdogs
Cardigan Corgi
Pyrenean Shepherd

Dogs I have lived with for awhile (a couple months or more):
Greyhound
BC


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My parents raised Norwegian Elkhounds when I was a kid so I was surrounded by those fuzzy chunky pups. We also had a gsd at the time. Then we had an Alaskan Malamute, a Siberian Husky.

As an adult I've had a lab/husky/wolf mix, a beagle, two gsds. I can't imagine owning another breed


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I had/ have:
GSD/Aussie mix
border collie <awesome dog
border collie/ Aussie mix
GSD 
and if things work out with the guy I like I'll "own" a GSD/rottie mix < another awesome dog.

I want to own one day:
Rottie
possibly a dobie
border collie
another GSD 
golden retriever


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

A couple mixes I wasn't sure of what cross.
One that looked like a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel with stumpy legs. lol
GSD
Rottweiler
Basset Hound
Boxer
German Shepherd/Lab cross
Shih tzu


And as an adult
GSD
Great Dane


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Springer Spaniel
Brittany Spaniel
Old English Sheepdog
Another Springer Spaniel
Mutt: Possibly lab, chow, akita, something big and black with a tail that curved up a bit
Labrador/Chesapeake Bay Retriever
Mutt: Maybe some Shepherd, possibly some coyote.
Pomeranian
Weiner Dogs
Bichon Frise
German Shepherd

AAnnnd some dogs we had when I was a baby, but don't remember what they were. Also around Cocker Spaniels, Newfoundlands, Shelties, Eskimo dogs and other mutts at my friend's house. Oh and a Great Dane/Mastiff mix and a Corgi.

**Little dogs were not mine, but my step-moms.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Spaniel/Retriever/Afghan hound mix, shelter adoptee. Therapy dog. 
Rottweiler mix, shelter adoptee.
Working line GSD. (a BREEZE after surviving the first few years with my Rottweiler mix.  )


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Let's see....
Coppper - Pure bred collie when I was a small child.
Denae Akita / Malamute x
T.J. Pure bred Great Pyranean Mountain dog (sp??)
Manday Pekinese Poodle X
Jake Westie Terrier Poodle X
Smoke GSD / Rottie X
and now 
Shadow GSD.

I have very fond memories of all of them. There is nothing like curling up in bed on a cold winters' night with and Akita/Mal on one side and a Great Pyr on the other. It was a tight squeeze, but we did it. LOL


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Two MixesMy stepdogs ;
Lab Pit
Lab shepherd
Childhood dogs: 
Lab-1
GSD's -5
Beagle-1


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I forgot my current two GSD's


----------



## Doubleyolk (Aug 5, 2011)

I have had since childhood
Boxer
3 GSD's
Toy Fox Terrier
Rottie
Toy Poodle


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

My dogs:

GSD when young.
Irish Setter,
Mix Mutts,
Beagles,
And now, GSD again.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My dad was a beagle breeder 

My hubby had a wolf.

I wasn't a dog person, so we got a ferret. Had him for 9 years.

We rescued a cat about 6 yrs ago.

Now we have 3GSD's. It started with one. My hubby bought me one home for Mother's Day about 5 yrs ago. I was NOT happy (at the time)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Childhood-2 Sheltie Mixes

Now-2 Purebred GSDs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

From childhood to now

1 Lhapso Apso/Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix

1 Yorkie

2 GSD/Husky mixes

2 Lab/Rottweiler/Chow/Border Collie mixes

1 Siberian Husky

1 GSD (soon to be 2)


----------



## eric83 (Jun 28, 2011)

Verrry early Childhood: 
GSD 

Childhood transition to Adult:
Border Collie

Adult:
Collie (Fiancee's) 
GSD (My Piper)


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

I don't remember a year where we didn't have a dog. As far as I can remember we had:
Chihuahua
Cattle dog mix
Black golden retriever looking dog
dalmatian mix
and recently a pitbull, german shepherd, lab mix and chihuahuas.
All our dogs were always given to us from neighbors or family members...our first purchased dog was my sister's pitbull back in 2008.


----------



## crewchief_chick (Feb 2, 2011)

As a kid:

chesapeake bay retriever mix
gsd/lab/chow mix
lab
a hound mix....think she was a pointer
pit/lab mix....cocoa is with my mother-in-law
a basset hound (never again)

what we have now:
Shake (choc lab)
Kendra (my GSD)

Jordyn, Gage, and Mini-me (cats), Stewie (rabbit), and Fred (beta fish)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I feel so sad reading these threads. I'm a HUGE animal lover, but never allowed pets.

Only had 1 GSD growing up, Dokey...and he was a working dog for my parents to watch their corner store in Montreal.

My pet now: D.W, a Netherland Dwarf Rabbit.

Other pets growing up: 2 goldfish, a handful of ducklings, silkworms

I'm incredibly jealous of you all.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The only other purebred I've ever had was the Cocker Spaniel my dad brought home when I was 2. She bossed around the family GSDs for 16 years. We also had a few mutts when I was a kid. All hard luck case my mom came across that were brought home and taken care of until "a good home could be found" and that home ended up being us. A couple GSD mixes, but mostly total Heinz 57 types. Vast majority of dogs were GSDs though, and the only thing I've ever owned on my own as an adult has been GSDs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Two, and probably the only two I'll ever have: German Shepherds, mixed breed from shelter (family pet)


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

shelties - 3
cocker spaniels - 2
looks like in the next month or so, a standard poodle


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

German Shepherds, German Shepherds, German Shepherd...and did I mention German Shepherds? 

Straight up from childhood to adulthood. Never anything other than Shepherds.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

As a child - Beagle - the worst dog ever.

As a teen - Black Terrier/Lab mix, great dog

Adult - GSD/Australian and other mix, my shadow and best friend

Adult - Molly, 100% GSD, wonderful silly girl


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

German Shepherds 2 as a child and 2 as an adult.
Black Labrador Retriever


----------



## shepherd513 (Jan 26, 2011)

Samoyed, Casper: given as a gift from parents. was my dog all the way through my teenage years into early adulthood.

Now my GSD.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

2 chows
3 pomeranians
1 poodle
1 schnauzer
1 boxer
1 min pin
1 yorkie
1 chihuahua
1 lab/chow mix
1 GSD/Aussie mix
1 golden retriever

I've also fostered:
1 pitbull
1 beagle/basset mix
1 rottie


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

Well my mom went through a few years of rescuing every old dog from an animal shelter...to make their last days/months/years great ones...(if they were bald, toothless and old...they won) so here it goes...

1 Collie
2 Lhapso Apso
2 Shihtzu
2 toy poodles
1 Old English Sheepdog
1 male GSD
1 pregnant female GSD and her 8 pups shortly thereafter
4 Boston Terriers
1 corgi/terrier mix
1 Doberman
2 Pekingnese mix
1 Weimeraner
1 Yorkie
1 Akita
1 Boxer 

Since Adulthood...
2 Shih tzus
1 Rottweiller
1 Lab
1 Pyrenees
1 Corgi
1 GSD
1 Lab


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Two, and probably the only two I'll ever have: German Shepherds, mixed breed from shelter (family pet)


The only two dogs you will ever have, or the only two breeds that you will ever want to have?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

marshies said:


> I feel so sad reading these threads. I'm a HUGE animal lover, but never allowed pets.
> 
> Only had 1 GSD growing up, Dokey...and he was a working dog for my parents to watch their corner store in Montreal.
> 
> ...


Awwww-:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

jetscarbie said:


> My dad was a beagle breeder
> 
> My hubby had a wolf.
> 
> ...


A wolf? How did that go? I have heard that it's nearly impossible to domesticate one.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Chow Chow
Pit Bull
3-5 litters of Pit Bull/Chow puppies
Pit bull/Chow Mix
Beagle
German Shepherd
Rat Terrier


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm let's see...

Shih Tzu-Peanut
Golden Retriever-Brandy 
Black Lab mix-Cassie
2 WGSD's-Angel and Apollo 
Black Lab-Willy
Sheltie-Ponchki (Currently lives with my brother)
2 Huskies-Kalem and Kaya (Kaya is current)
GSD/Rottweiler mix-Jasper (current)
Black and tan GSD-Kendra (current)
JRT-Sydney (currently with dad)
Westie/Poodle-Lilly (currently with dad)

And of course there were numerous cats and fish also!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

As a kid/ family dogs-

Beagle mix
cocker spaniel/poodle/fence jumper mix
Rottweiler

Personal dogs
Rough collies - 3 of them
GSD's - currently have 2


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I know how you feel, I went through my parents giving away dogs that I had grown to love more times than I care to admit. :hug:



I know, they never were good about keeping dogs around. The sad part is none of them made it to 1 year old before they gave them up.

What I didn't get then was they got the dog for me - then he told me the dog wasn't going to like me as much as him because I didn't live with them. I found out very quickly that he was indeed MY dog.

I bought my two dogs now with my own money, Lukas before I moved out so I put my foot down the day he came home. xD


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Childhood:
Lady...spaniel mix who was a ringer for Tramps Lady, she lived to be 18
Pekinese's Jojo, and then Buffy-both were hit by cars
This was when everyone just let the dogs wander, all the hood dogs basically belonged to everyone, living on a lake had everyone close-knit like family...funny thing, dogs weren't spayed like they are now, and never were there oops litters going on. Maybe the kids kept the dogs too busy?
Teenage years:
Sadie~Husky GSD mix(she ended up with my sister after I moved out, but was always my dog)she died of cancer at 13
Young adult:
Stomper~black GSD lived to 11, died of bloat(but I think he had cancer, went downhill fast)
Clover~golden/borderx lived to almost 15, we sent her to the bridge/her body just failed her.
Onyx, Kacie and Karlo living life!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

at 4 - my great grandmother and mother conspired to foist a "miniature GSD" on me....Koko was a ruby eye Chi....GG had the littermate

Then I got Royal, a bi-color GSD, lost to distemper, and then Sabre, a sable GSD...then got a Blue Great Dane, showed AKC some, Frolic - then no dogs for a long time!!! Then in short order! Kelsey, Kyra, Kougar & Alice - to A litter and onwards....so all a Chi and a Dane - rest GSDs....

Lee


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mutt
mutt
mutt
gsd


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

As a child - Irish Red Setter
As an adult - GSDxCorgi
- Rottx Lab
- GSD - Molly Moo!!!!


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

That's awesome. I am 17 and just got my first dog.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Mre2me said:


> That's awesome. I am 17 and just got my first dog.


What's the breed?


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

shepherd/collie mix
West Highland Terrier
Lab mix
Lab/shepherd mix
4 GSDs
cocker spaniel 
Aussie or Border collie mix


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

So many Irish setters in childhood. Hardly see this breed on the streets anymore.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Childhood:
Dad had pitbulls, so I kinda had them.
1st: Yorkie
2 sibling Jack Russell/Rat Terrier mixes
Heinz57

Now:
German Shepherd (soon to be 2 shepherds)
Blue Heeler (who is going to a new home next month)

Luckily this isn't a 'What-cats-have-you-owned' thread. xD


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

well.... my parents werent exactly able to handle it dog people.

when i was 5 - brittany spaniel puppy for a week
6 - A scottish terrier we never saw the entire month she was with us as she hit terrified under my parents waterbed where even the cats couldnt chase her out.

A golden retreiver my parents shoved to the backyard because they either didnt know how to train her or want to bother once she got past 30lbs. All i know is one day she was on her line in the yard one day and gone the next when i went out to feed her. 

spend a lot of time with my uncles various dogs growing up

and my current dogs, plus a few independent fosters.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

We had a ASL GSD when I was a kid (Jojo), died around 11yrs/o.
I had two pit bulls (Bullet & Menace) as a young teen, both lived happy full lives.
I had a German imported rott in my early twenties (Mighty) who I rehomed to a reputable breeder during my divorce. I knew it was best for him but I still miss him today like crazy. 
ASL GSD (Bandit) 2 y/o who I let out to potty one Sunday morning before church, next thing I heard a gunshot about 5 minutes later. My ******* neighbor shot him through his chest and both lungs after finding Bandit on his property.  He dug under the fence to the neighbors property. *Lesson learned as a owner NEVER to allow my dogs outside by themselves, even for a few minutes.*
Now I have our rescue dog (Jojo), a 15lb lhasa apso/yorkie/terrier mix.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Growing up, we had a shepherd mix that had to be rehomed, a GSD (Maximillian - "Max") that lived into old age, and now my parents have a Pug named Molly. 
As an adult, I've only had our GSD Jack.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

c0cker spanial, rat terrier, blue heeler, border collie, black lab, great pyrenees, and of course the german shepherd.


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

Growing up we had a lab mix (Abby), Irish wolfhound(?)mix (Blitz) and a terrier mix (Twinkie) at my mom's house. At dad's we had two Bichons (Puddles & Griffon).

As an adult I have a lab (Porter), rat terrier mix (Penny), a pit mix (Della), two DSH cats (Seamus & Wendy) and three tarantulas.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

as a kid we had a total of 3 great danes all lasting until old age (and I mean old like 14-15 which for a dane is HUGE) We had 3 chihuahuas over the years a chihuahua daschund mix and one dane that lasted about a week as my parents got a juvenile from a man at my dads work since he had dane experience then it bit one of us kids on the neck and they gave it back to the guy.

As an adult I've had labs great danes and GSD's and now currently have my best and favorite dog and the breed I'm happy to stick with which is GSD's


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Pets through my childhood:
GSD - Molly (when I was really little)
Lab/chow rescue - Beauty (got her as a pup, was with us until she was 13, passed on a couple months ago)
Pomeranian x2 - Tootsie (female, now 11) and Roly (male, 10)
Chihuahua - Annie (female, 3)
GSD - Ziva (recently adopted by my parents, 9 months old)

My first dog of my own:
GSD - RAYNE!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My mom used to hate dogs (would never know that now) so we didn't have many when I was growing up. Just a couple of labs and a mix. The rest have been since I was 19 and all GSD since 1985.

Labs
Malamute mix
Lab mix
who knows what mix
Doberman
GSD


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, I have had so many dogs through the years lol. I guess I will start from the beginning:

Prince- Cocker Spaniel
Touche-Poodle
Silver- GSD
Baron-GSD
Lancer-GSD
King-GSD
Rodney-Australian Shepherd
Beau-Poodle
Ruffian-Poodle
Aja-Doberman 
Jessie-Golden Retriever
Micky-Silky Terrier
Toby-Lhasa Apso
Brianne-Corgi
Jasmine-GSD
Max-Chihuahua
Chase-JRT
Buddy-Chihuahua
MacKenzie-GSD
Prince-GSD
Flanna-GSD
Maddie-GSD
Jericho-GSD
Riley-JRT
Gavin-GSD
Garrett-Cairn Terrier

I must say most if not all of these dogs have been multiple dogs at a time as I have never really had just one dog at a time, of all the breeds I have had by far my favorites have been of course the GSD and my terriers, both of which I will never not have one in my life.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

1 Great Pyrenees and all the rest, German Shepherd Dogs.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Growing up - parents' dogs
Timber - GSD
Max - GSD
Pooka - Standard Poodle

My dogs -
Pooka - Standard Poodle (different dog) at Bridge
Mattie - Border Collie at Bridge
Leah - Standard Poodle at Bridge
Raven - Rottweiler at Bridge
Ten Welsh Springer Spaniels (still have five)
Max - GSD from shelter
Gunner - Golden Retriever at Bridge
Sable - GSD from shelter at Bridge
Scout - mixed breed found on interstate
Prince - foster English Springer Spaniel
Aspen - foster Brittany

I currently have nine dogs living with me now - five Welsh Springer Spaniels, two foster dogs, one rescued mutt and Max, my GSD.


----------

